# Helping the county plows out.



## maxslights (Sep 20, 2011)

Helping the county plows out. Leaving a friends house I saw a county plow driver in need of help. Thought I'd step in. I ended up getting stuck in the end.


----------



## maxslights (Sep 20, 2011)

The truck on the right is the one I was trying to help. I was trying to push snow off the side of the road away from the truck. The truck in front of that one was the one that came to help us out. And the white truck behind mine is my friends truck. The gentleman I was trying to help was very thankful for my efforts. He was also quite impressed by my drive to get him out.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

The city truck looks pretty heavy (Probably overloaded ) . Where you going to try pulling him?


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I remember one of the years I was doing snow removal with no snow plow. just snow blowers. I got stuck down a side street after I did the work I had to do there. I got out the snow blower and kept clearing the street a little the trying to drive by getting a good running start.

I get half way down the street next thing I see is the county plow get stuck at the head of the street. so I think, great if he can't get out how will I. 

his buddy came and while all that was going on I managed to get 3/4 of the way down the street and they plowed the rest for me.


----------



## maxslights (Sep 20, 2011)

I was just going to move the snow away from his truck so he could get maybe a little bit of pavement and get some traction.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I don't even see a road. Looks more like a field.


----------



## maxslights (Sep 20, 2011)

I was against one curb, and the plow against the other. There's a field to the right of the county truck which allowed a lot of bad drifting. That's a high school in the background


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

It's the thought that counts! Seriously though, I respect you for trying to help out someone who was obviously in a jam.


----------



## maxslights (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you! I usually try to help anyone in need if I'm not busy or on my way somewhere!


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

That's really decent of you, good karma. I pulled 2 guys out Friday night. Poor ******* was buried up to his frame and the other was stacking and went a little too far in


----------

